# my S13



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hey hey. i dont often come to this section but i decided i would for once as i am bored as hell. i saw Opiums car and NismoSeans, and that's about it for 240's so i'm posting mine as well. maybe more people will show up here with their S13 and S14's. anywho, my S13 has shaved body lines and fresh paint done over the winter. coming soon will be a CA18DET swap, and a new paintjob. updates will come as they happen. for more pics, go to the website in my sig.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

gotta ruvv the pig nose :cheers:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

damn right. that's why i wont be getting a body kit


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

It looks like its commin along nicely. Keep us updated on your project, would love to see the final product.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

well it's pretty final for a couple months. the CA will be getting isntalled in a couple weeks so i'll be posting pictures when that goes in. but this summer sometime i have more bodywork to do before i paint it again, and i'm going to get some springs to drop it a little. it's a work in progress....


----------

